

Ask HN: Which web framework for MVP? - alouanchi

I want to build MVP asap. So what do you advice? I am considering RoR, Django and Play. But also be able to switch in case I have to do it in the next step. Thanks.
======
officialjunk
Are you familiar with any of the base languages of these frameworks? I would
suggest the language you are most comfortable with.

If you are new to all of them, then build something very simple with each to
compare.

------
alouanchi
But which has high/small learning curve, from your experience? I got knowledge
in Java and Php. I am looking to scala but I don't know if it's worth.

~~~
Kuytu
I'd suggest going with node.js. Lot of libraries, large community. Fast and
easy to get started You are going to have to learn javascript on the frontend
anyway, might as well use it in the backend.

------
ahmed1490
RoR. Lots of online docs and support, lots of gems and you focus on your task
at hand.

~~~
NicoJuicy
Yeah, start from zero...

Just start with the framework you know the best or leanst to your more
familiar culture.

Lavarel 2 for php, RoR for Ruby, Asp.Net MVC for Asp.Net, Flask for Python (i
think), ...

